# Eenie, Meenie, Miney, Mo...



## SoCalEngr (Apr 11, 2020)

DanaRuns said:


> I'm not looking at the results, but to my recollection Best of Breed was a different dog all 10 shows. Winners dog and winners bitch were different dogs all 10 shows. Same dogs, different judges, different winners.
> 
> It makes you wonder how that can be. It's almost as if it's a complete crap shoot.


LOL! A part of me says "little wonder, 10 shows in 10 days?". A dog, and handler, are bound to have some up-days and down-days in that span.

Then again, it also seems apparent that everyone has their own opinions of what, specifically, they're looking for in a dog (based on comments from hobbyists on this forum).

Add those two together, mix in 70+ dogs to add to the overall confusion, and I have zero problems believing the scenario. Hopefully, you at least enjoyed all the mingling with other golden hobbyists (or, at least, some of 'em 😁).


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

DanaRuns said:


> I'm not looking at the results, but to my recollection Best of Breed was a different dog all 10 shows. Winners dog and winners bitch were different dogs all 10 shows. Same dogs, different judges, different winners.


With a 30-40 breakdown of class dogs - I'm thinking this makes more sense than if the judges were all picking the same dogs. Would be interesting to see catalog/results for each day though. I'm always curious which dogs were picked by which judges - and see if there was a pattern on each specific show day? Like yesterday (at a local show) - I couldn't tell for sure what the judge was looking for - other than all of his picks were out of town handlers. Prior shows, the judges definitely were picking similar line dogs.

Smaller shows - I think it's easier to see patterns during a cluster, show to show...

That's my thinking? <= I've never done a bigger cluster than 4 days though.


----------

